# Free water locations while traveling. Is there already a list?



## Gwasher (Jul 22, 2018)

I was walking through a redneck town in north Ga and I was incredibly thirsty. I started to get a little nervous bc its 90 degrees by noon and im miles from a store. I got an idea to cut through a closed for the summer middle school campus. low and behold a water spout right next to the playing field. nice cold well water, I was saved.

It got me thinking, is there a list of places we can locate at least fresh water while out hitching or stranded somewhere waiting? If there is my bad for not looking hard enough ::drinkingbuddy::
.
For shits and giggles the place I found the cold fresh water as behind Little Mill Middle school at the intersection of hwy 369. In Forsyth county. There was also a TON of tomatoes that had a *free* sign.

Edit: this is one of those situations where there wasn't something I could use a lifestraw for bc there was no water above ground.


----------



## Dameon (Jul 22, 2018)

Get you one of these:
https://www.walmart.com/ip/34A523-F...3696&wl11=online&wl12=143035066&wl13=&veh=sem


----------



## Gwasher (Jul 22, 2018)

I have a lifestraw, I guess I could have been more specific. My fault. I wasn't near anything that even resembled a puddle or I would have used it. basically, I cant believe ive never thought of looking in an obvious place like a school playing field lol


----------



## Dameon (Jul 22, 2018)

...it's not a lifestraw.


----------



## Gwasher (Jul 22, 2018)

lol my apologies, im so used to people suggesting it, it has become my knee jerk response. appreciate the link.


----------



## Object (Jul 22, 2018)

I wish there was a list but in reality you just have to be willing to look. This is something I have to do as well. While on the topic, don't use stagnant water sources unless after a rain has come. Always look for a film on the water surface that's not good.. Oh and say if you hadn't found that we'll but only tomatoes, they're full of water! Good luck and stay hydrated! Water is life!


----------



## Tony Pro (Jul 22, 2018)

I like the idea; Trashwiki should have a section on water for each city's page.

Though I will say, I've never struggled to find water where there are people to ask for it.


----------



## Coywolf (Jul 22, 2018)

Just chiming in that Sawyer filters are way better than lifestraws, can filter more water, are way lighter, and can be backflushed. And they are cheaper....

https://sawyer.com/water-filtration/


----------



## creature (Jul 22, 2018)

Perhaps not really an item to geographically list, but @*Gwasher, i think you've hit on an idea with your experience..
perhaps rather than POIs general classifications might be a better grouping. Something you can find by map, perhaps..*

*My first recommendation?
*
Cemeteries.

Although.. you might want to lifestraw, minor sanitation or other prep.
The water won't be unclean, but if it's fucking well water from a cemetary, you may see organic flakes in it.. hell.. it may carry traces of formaldehyde, etc..
if municipal, probably ok from the tap..

Also, if you're hoofing & not near cities, cemeteries can be a decent place to crash, so long as you don't break terrain contours with a tent.

not a lot of activity there after sunset.. (yeah, yeah, bwhahahah...)

anyways.. my 2 scents..


----------



## AAAutin (Jul 23, 2018)

The MAPS.ME app sometimes has drinking fountain locations, but it's far from comprehensive.


----------

